# Wear black on 30 October



## Hooked (28/10/17)

Copied from an FB post:

Dear South Africans..... You asked me to wear my Springbok shirt, on a Friday, during tests and the worldcup, to support our Bokke, I did that!! When Bafana played in the worldcup, You asked me to wear a Bafana look alike shirt, for support, (even though I barely know anything about soccer), I got one, and did that!!!. You asked me to support Casual day, for the Disabled people, and I did that!!! (see my profile pic). You asked me to wear a pink ribbon for breast cancer, to post funny posts on my fb and wapp statusses, I did that.....You asked me to wear a black ribbon for Aids, and even though I, or anyone I know, dont suffer from Aids, I did that!!!!!... Now SA is asking you, please wear black on 30/10 for the murders of farmers... Never did I ask, what race were the Springboks, Bafana, Disabled, Breast cancer sufferers, or the ones suffering or who died of AIDS etc etc... I did it, cause Im proudly South African, and support MY people....Maybe its something worth thinking about, before you say.... I dont know any boere...... but look at your plate of food, before you take a bite.... Where do you think that food comes from......
So please wear black when we ask you to support that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

